# Your Best Bass catching lures for 2020



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

1- White Zoom Fluke
2- Rebel POP-R
3- Bass Pro Green with Red flake Tube


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

1- Dropshot. A lot of different plastics (quantity with a couple nice ones)
2- Homemade wakebait. Jointed roughly 5.5” (quality and quantity)
3- 1/4oz Arkie style jig. Usually a craw type trailer (quality and quantity)


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

I jumped on the ned rig train this yr. 1 in particular was one by googan bait co. The rattlin ned. I caught lg & small mouth at erie, large & small lakes.


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

1. Swimsenko
2. ZMan Ned Rig
3. Wacky rig Senko


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Yozuri lipless, Yozuri squarebill


----------



## fishinnut (Aug 1, 2006)

1. Jig
2. spinnerbait ( war eagle screaming eagle)
3. Neko rig

First try with a neko had me hooked. Caught these 3 in first hour of trying it at a small city lake.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Let you know if I catch any next year!😜


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

Spark Shad
Keitech IF
Damiki


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just a plain old culprit fat max unweighted worm. cast it out let it sink a bit then start a very slow retrieve. when I feel a fish just drop the rod tip and wait for the fish to take out the slack. very simple but very effective.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

cane pole said:


> I jumped on the ned rig train this yr. 1 in particular was one by googan bait co. The rattlin ned. I caught lg & small mouth at erie, large & small lakes.


I jumped on this train as well and it produced well. I also love kvd series 4 in the spring and weightless senkos in the summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Fluke jig buzzbait. Same as every year before


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

1. White Buzz(Saddle, Marabou, and Deer) worked better than the standard black.
2. TRD


----------



## Oboy (Jan 4, 2019)

Swing jig 7/16 .. Pit boss .. ultra vibe speed craw .. S.K menace
Ned.. Yum Dingers
Finesse.. Worms


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Good Ol berkley worm and tungsten bullet, big girls can’t refuse it!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

5” Senko type worms dark colors, chartreuse spinnerbaits, black/silver Rapala DT.


----------

